# Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600



## Schnuetz1 (17. Januar 2017)

*Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Hallo zusammen,

Be quiet hat soeben ein neues Gehäuse "vorgestellt", welches sich Pure Base 600 nennt. Es ist, typisch für be quiet, in den Farben schwarz und silber vorhanden.
Ein orange, wie bisher bei den anderen Gehäusen fehlt bisher.

Quelle:
Leises PC Computer Gehause Case PURE BASE 600 | BLACK von be quiet!


----------



## doncamill (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Scheint be quiet´s einstieg in den "low Budget" Bereich zu sein.


----------



## cerbero (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

UVP 89 € wirkt jetzt nicht "low budget". 

Aber schön schlicht - leider ohne Fronttür, also weniger für meine Wünsche...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Gelistet bei geizhals für 76€. Also Konkurrenz zum DS3 oder Define S würde ich mal sagen. Denke aber mal, dass es ähnlich wie beim SB 800 und dem R5 ist. Die Empfehlung geht ja meistens eher zum R5. 28cm Platz für die GPU - solange man den HDD Käfig braucht - ist auch nicht *das* Verkaufsargument. Bin da bisher eher skeptisch muss ich ich sagen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Plastik-Blenden, vorinstallierte Pure Wings, lediglich 120mm Slot im Heck,...

Meh.


----------



## Thoddeleru (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Der Witz ist ja, dass sie bei allen Gehäusen die günstigeren Pure Wings 2 Lüfter verbauen, sowohl bei dem hier als auch beim Silent Base 800 z.B., obwohl die UVP da deutlich höher ist. Mir gefällt der Deckel aber nicht, einen Lüfter kann man da schon mal nicht montieren, weil dann der ganze Deckel ab muss. Das Konzept mit den einzelnen HDD-Käfigen, also für jede HDD einen extra Käfig, find ich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Das Silent Base 800 hat aber auch drei Pure Wings 2 Lüfter....als mitgelieferte Lüfter finde ich die Pure Wings 2 auch gar nicht übel, wenn man zu allen anderen Herstellern außer Fractal schielt^^ Bei 80€ kann man ja nicht zwei SW3 erwarten. Wer ne Tür will kann sich das SB600 kaufen, das ist ohnehin mehr auf Luftkühler ausgerichtet


----------



## Thoddeleru (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Naja, nur weil die SW3 für ~20€ verkauft werden, heißt es nicht das sie das auch wert sind. Wäre für be quiet jedenfalls kein großer Verlust die stattdessen einzubauen. Zumindest beim SB 800.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neues be quiet!-Gehäuse: Pure Base 600*

Das FDB Lager und der 6Pol Motor ist eine ganze ecke teurer als die einfachen Pure Wings. Das SB800 kostet auch nur um die 100€ das geht sicher nicht mit 3x SW3. Die bekommt man beim DB900


----------

